# Upgraded from a 20g to a 135g. A lot of help needed!



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

This is gonna sound reallys silly.
My first tank started 1 yr ago with 1 red oscar and now she is about 7" big and i thought i should upgrade her tank......
Bought myself a used 135g but realised i have so much option with such a BIG tank......
After going to a few lfs, i fell in love with African Cicihlids  mainly because of their colour and their behaviour when i move my fingers across the tank as they follow it.

Are those behaviours relates to all african cicihlids?
One of the lfs suggested i get Peacock as they are very colourful and less aggressive but the peacock at her shop does not respond to my finger movement (her reason being they are scared).

Question i have is, if i want to keep about 40 4"-5" colouful cicihlids in my tank with such behaviour, what species/sex (haps, mbuna, peacocks, etc.....) should i be looking at?

Any comments and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Where is the Oscar going?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

although Oscars are pretty, *** never been a fan. Oscars and Africans require different PH (opposite ends of the scale) and the oscar would get big enough to eat your Africans. So as Fogelhund is hinting the oscar has got to go.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

She is probably going back to the lfs or i might gave it away on craigslist. 

Anyone has any idea about the cicihlids behaviour i mentioned?

thanks


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Anyone? Pleeeease :-?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

It has been suggested to me that for color and movement to have an all male Aulonocara (Peacock) tank. Fellow tank mates can be from the Haplochromis selection.

My tank will have Peacocks, Yellow Labs and Acei Ngara's as an example for you. But there are also Mbuna setups that look just as colorfull with plenty of movement. Check out the Library section for further ideas.

Regarding behaviour, once they settle in to their surroundings, cichlids can be very 'personal' towards you. So I'd say Yes to your question


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have mainly mbuna in my 55g. and love them. They are very intersting and entertaining fish. Some of them love having their picture taken it seems like, except for the one your trying to get a pic of lol, then the others are all in the way. I have my hands in the tank with them alot too and that makes them more "friendly" I think. I've also noticed in LFS the fish coming up to the glass after your finger. I think it's because they are hungry. I've never had peacocks so I don't know if they have the personality like mbuna do or not but they are pretty fish.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.
What is the difference between Peacock and Mbuna? Could have check the library but just need the general differences?
thanks


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thread closed!
Please visit http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=173917

Thanks for all comments and suggestions


----------

